
Status as a Service (2019) - LYeo
https://www.eugenewei.com/blog/2019/2/19/status-as-a-service
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294564)

------
billiam
"I have no editor" is the first sentence and a grammatical mistake in the
second sentence. Boldly played.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Is this the grammatical mistake you are referring to?

    
    
      most my posts > most OF my posts

------
sparrish
I read the title and thought "Great, an alternative to Statuspage.io"... nope

~~~
hardwaresofton
How bad do you want an alternative to statuspage.io? How much do you expect
such an alternative would cost?

There are so many self-hostable status pages, I'm surprised that it's
something people would look for

~~~
sam1r
I think OP was being sarcastic...

------
MarkMialik
TLDR?

~~~
ci5er
Sorry - for asking - but I have been baffled for a long time about these
"requests"...

Do you expect other people to read and summarize, so that you don't have to?
(I'm guessing "Yes" \- which is why you asked...)

Do you generally get a good response to this? Or ignored? Or a hostile
response?

~~~
edgyquant
I'd say generally most people don't read the article and just enter the
comments to find the import parts via context. A TLDR helps this majority.

